# tivo mini's ethernet port issues



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello All,

A couple of days ago, my tivo mini, located in my home office stopped communicating with the Tivo Roamio. The tivo mini is hard wired, using cat5 cable. It does not get an IP address. I see C124 error.

In troubleshooting, it seems the unit's ethernet port itself have stopped functioning.To confirm, I brought the tivo mini from the bedroom and swapped it out to ensure it wasn't cable, no issues. the bedroom tivo worked fine in the office. I then took the office tivo and installed it in the bedroom setup, no dice. It won't work.

Has anyone else experienced an Ethernet related issue similarly to mine? I have already tried the reset option in case something was stuck and hoping it would get reset, again, no luck.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Such things are not common but not unheard of either. Does the Ethernet port show any signs of connectivity, lights active? if not it is dead and the only other option might be MoCA if there is coax available, but you will need to do some homework and may need additional equipment including a MoCA adapter or 2, a MoCA filter or 2, and in the end....it might be cheaper to go for a used one. Some folks have gotten decently priced refurbs from Tivo if you get the right CSR. Good luck


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it in warranty?

Maybe move the Mini closer to the Network Switch to verify it's really the Mini?

-KP


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you change cables when testing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gadgetzilla said:


> Hello All,
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


On a functioning A92 or A93 Mini, the amber and green LED are active. The green flickers even in Standby. There are no visible LED on a Mini VOX.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Maybe move the Mini closer to the Network Switch to verify it's really the Mini?





m.s said:


> Did you change cables when testing?


Swapping locations w the bedroom Mini _should_ have addressed both those possibilities -- plus checking the power adapter, assuming the only thing swapped was the decapitated pyramid.
edit:


gadgetzilla said:


> To confirm, I brought the tivo mini from the bedroom and swapped it out to ensure it wasn't cable, no issues. the bedroom tivo worked fine in the office. I then took the office tivo and installed it in the bedroom setup, no dice. It won't work.


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

thanks for all the replies. It is around 3 years old. The warranty is probably long over. I did consider MOCA configuration but that would mean running coax for both tivo minis as well as the roamio. Not sure if that would be cost justified. I did only swap out the unit and tested it in the bedroom with the existing power supply in the bedroom. The lights, both green and amber do light up but i am not able to acquire an IP address. I was hopeful a hard reset would do the trick but it didn't. I have double confirmed its not the cable. I connected a laptop to the same exact cable where the tivo mini was plugged it, no issues. The laptop got an ip address.

At this point, I'm starting to look on ebay for a used unit. I may just eliminate the tivo mini at that location and just go with a roku stick. There's an app available from my cable company for live streaming. It would be the cheapest workaround.

thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you tried a full power-cycle of all your network and TiVo gear? (Power it all down for a few minutes, then bring things online in order: modem, router, switches, DVRs, Minis.)

I'll re-read, but I'd also be interested in whether your router's on its latest firmware, and if you've tried resetting the router to factory defaults.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gadgetzilla said:


> I did consider MOCA configuration but *that would mean running coax for both tivo minis as well as the roamio*.


*NOT* to just test whether the Mini's MoCA interface wasn't also damaged(?) by whatever may have struck its Ethernet port. No reason to ponder MoCA if the Mini's MoCA interface doesn't work, either.

*NOR* to use the Mini's MoCA connectivity as a workaround, if it *is* functional. You could just use a dedicated MoCA adapter for the Office Mini, to convert the available Ethernet connection to MoCA, direct-connecting the Mini and its MoCA adapter via a short coax cable.

_(... obviously weighing the costs/hassles of MoCA adapter vs coax runs)

_
p.s. Do you have a MoCA adapter, or a cable gateway or TiVo DVR w/ built-in MoCA functionality, to enable testing the Mini's MoCA interface?

p.p.s. In case there's a misunderstanding, a TiVo "whole home" setup officially supports a mix of Ethernet- and MoCA-connected devices; it doesn't have to be all one or the other. (And you can sneak other connection types in, as well, so long as they meet bandwidth and latency needs.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gadgetzilla said:


> thanks for all the replies. It is around 3 years old. The warranty is probably long over. I did consider MOCA configuration but that would mean running coax for both tivo minis as well as the roamio. Not sure if that would be cost justified. I did only swap out the unit and tested it in the bedroom with the existing power supply in the bedroom. The lights, both green and amber do light up but i am not able to acquire an IP address. I was hopeful a hard reset would do the trick but it didn't. I have double confirmed its not the cable. I connected a laptop to the same exact cable where the tivo mini was plugged it, no issues. The laptop got an ip address.
> 
> At this point, I'm starting to look on ebay for a used unit. I may just eliminate the tivo mini at that location and just go with a roku stick. There's an app available from my cable company for live streaming. It would be the cheapest workaround.
> 
> thanks.


You would not need coax for every device. MoCA will work with Ethernet as well. If you just got an Ethernet to MoCA adapter you could use that with the Mini, and leave everything else on Ethernet.


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

thanks again for all the feedback.

I will certainly recycle everything tonight, starting with the cable modem. While everything else is working just fine so didn't see a need to do that yesterday, but I've not nothing to lose.

To be honest, I do not have a whole lot of familiarity with moca configuration, just glanced at a couple of diagrams. Based on the last couple of feedbacks regarding moca over ethernet, I envision a product that had a coax output that will connect to the coax input on the mini, and this device has a ethernet port.

Is my understanding correct ? Can someone kindly link this kind of product on amazon ?
Lastly, would I need just ONE, for the tivo mini that is having an issue, or would I need a 2nd one for the roamio end a well ?

apologies in advance for some noob type questions =)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gadgetzilla said:


> I will certainly recycle everything tonight, starting with the cable modem.


Just rebooting each device isn't always sufficient, though it can work. The suggestion was to ensure all devices remain powered-off for a brief period, and then bring them back up in order.



gadgetzilla said:


> I envision a product that had a coax output that will connect to the coax input on the mini, and this device has a ethernet port. ... Is my understanding correct ? Can someone kindly link this kind of product on amazon ? Lastly, would I need just ONE... ?


Yes, yes and yes, just the one.

>See here for some MoCA adapter options<

p.s. Current best value is probably the new Motorola MM1000 adapter, though any adapter will do. (Original Minis, pre-VOX, are just MoCA 1.1.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What specific model TiVo DVRs do you have (including # of tuners each)?


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

ah, yes, I will certainly wait a few mins before bringing everything back online in the recommended order.

I am including a quick diagram I made up of how I will connect the motorola moca device you are suggesting. If the network restart is not helpful, I will most certainly look to go down the moca path. The moca and tivo mini will be right next to each other. I will use a 2ft coax between moca and tivo mini.

thanks again for all your feedback


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gadgetzilla said:


> The moca and tivo mini will be right next to each other. I will use a 2ft coax between moca and tivo mini.


Yep, simple as that and just as diagrammed.

Fingers crossed that the Mini's MoCA interface isn't busted; and a reminder that you may need to use the other Mini, as earlier for Ethernet, to prove it one way or the other.


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

excellent. Thank you again for the good help. I will report back after I get home and see if the 'network reboot' helped. 

Otherwise, I will be order the moca device tonight. I have amazon prime so I should get it later this week to test it out and post its results. =)

cheers !!!


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

Last night, I completely restarted my network: cable modem, router, tivo roamio. Unplugged everything and left it disconnected for several minutes.

upon reconnecting in the correct order then eventually reconnecting the tivo mini in question on the network. To my amazement, it was able to get an ip address and is fully functional. =)

thank you for all the feedback and the suggestions.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Amazing story.

Powercycling is to electronic equipment like duct tape, Superglue and bailing wire is in the physical realm.

[NG]Owner


----------

